# Gift From A Match Lighting Texan



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey y'all! Here's the honeycomb shooter Bill Hays made and sent me. Thank you, Bill. What a super cool gift, man.
This little scorp is a real stinger, a very tight grouping shooter.





























Merry Christmas, everybody!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks good. Is that thera band silver?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Gift from a match lighting Texan


David Koresh ?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

It was! It now has holes in it. I shot the life out of them.
Did you see the pouch? It was a Super Pouch, now it's two!
It's going in my "trophy" box. That's where I store my special items of slingshot interest.

BTW, I think the silver TB is very nice for shooting. It's got great speed for being so easy to draw.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Gift from a match lighting Texan


David Koresh ?
[/quote] David was a rotten branch. He got pruned.

I consider Bill to be a champion of the slingshot arts.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a lucky lad you are! Bill is a very generous guy.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Gift from a match lighting Texan


David Koresh ?
[/quote] The ATF?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I believe they had a small part to play in the saga, yes.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, Charles. I have been blessed in my life. Often in spite of my flaws.
Bill, is indeed very generous. His contributions need not be qualified by me, but they are numerous and enlightening.

treefork! You know the deal. The ATF. I saw it all live on my tv screen.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice lil shooter there capt! Definetly your style....
One day i will get around to buying one of Bills works of art..one day..
Yea I've been liking the silver a lot of late..can be very fast ( i shot a 426fps the other day) or it can be a great lasting Target band depending on the cut/ taper... its gold! But its silver ?
Cheers


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

bullseyeben! said:


> Nice lil shooter there capt! Definetly your style....
> One day i will get around to buying one of Bills works of art..one day..
> Yea I've been liking the silver a lot of late..can be very fast ( i shot a 426fps the other day) or it can be a great lasting Target band depending on the cut/ taper... its gold! But its silver ?
> Cheers


It is gold.

Say, now that he's sent this one, and I like it so much, I have a nice G-10 sniper that I'd be willing to trade. It's black. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Sending pm!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm briskly rubbing my palms and grinning like a madman!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol stop copying me...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow that's nice i love it!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Bill Is a top notch gent and supports the sport in many ways. We have quite a few top notch gents on this forum that supports the sport and believes in giving something back. -- Tex


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Stunning shooter! Very lucky man joe. Hope you give your boy a shot


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> David was a rotten branch. He got pruned.
> 
> I consider Bill to be a champion of the slingshot arts.


Good 'un!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's super cool!


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

that is awsome the baby sone of his scropion








i like that design
cheers chunk


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks fellas. Much obliged.
Noah is happy with his pfs for now, but he was eyeballing that scorpion. He said it looks like a big pickle fork.

Tex, you know the real deal.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Gosh Joe.... you didn't have to say all that.
I saw your boy shooting and thought you'll might like to have that little dude. I generally give away most of my prototypes... I actually have a fairly small collection of slingshots.... but every one I have I do shoot.... and Joe, the nice little natural you made for me is in that collection.

One day I hope to do a video and do your work justice in the presentation... the linatex on it is a little different than what I've been using lately and it's taking me longer to adjust than I thought it would. BUT the slingshot itself.... second to none. I can tell it was a labor of love for you and it is in a place of honor right there with slingshots from some of the greatest makers in the world.... Blue Skeen, Tex Herriman, Nathan Masters, Bill Nielson, Perry Adkinson, Robert Blair, Madison Parker, just to name a few... and yours is right in there!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you, Bill.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Gosh Joe.... you didn't have to say all that.
> I saw your boy shooting and thought you'll might like to have that little dude. I generally give away most of my prototypes... I actually have a fairly small collection of slingshots.... but every one I have I do shoot.... and Joe, the nice little natural you made for me is in that collection.
> 
> One day I hope to do a video and do your work justice in the presentation... the linatex on it is a little different than what I've been using lately and it's taking me longer to adjust than I thought it would. BUT the slingshot itself.... second to none. I can tell it was a labor of love for you and it is in a place of honor right there with slingshots from some of the greatest makers in the world.... Blue Skeen, Tex Herriman, Nathan Masters, Bill Nielson, Perry Adkinson, Robert Blair, Madison Parker, just to name a few... and yours is right in there!


bill i would love to see a pic of your collection it sounds great


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

the chunkapult man said:


> Gosh Joe.... you didn't have to say all that.
> I saw your boy shooting and thought you'll might like to have that little dude. I generally give away most of my prototypes... I actually have a fairly small collection of slingshots.... but every one I have I do shoot.... and Joe, the nice little natural you made for me is in that collection.
> 
> One day I hope to do a video and do your work justice in the presentation... the linatex on it is a little different than what I've been using lately and it's taking me longer to adjust than I thought it would. BUT the slingshot itself.... second to none. I can tell it was a labor of love for you and it is in a place of honor right there with slingshots from some of the greatest makers in the world.... Blue Skeen, Tex Herriman, Nathan Masters, Bill Nielson, Perry Adkinson, Robert Blair, Madison Parker, just to name a few... and yours is right in there!


bill i would love to see a pic of your collection it sounds great
[/quote]

I would like to see that also. Think it would be pretty cool. We know what you make, but what you collect would be interesting.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I personally like almost all of Bills work. Very high quality peices combined with beauty and functionality.

Congrats on the PFS it sure is a beauty.


----------

